#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Distorsion OSG >

## fnL

Hallo, 
ich bin gestern Morgen umgeknickt und ein paar Stunden später in der Notaufnahme.
Dort wurde geröntgt und festgestellt, dass es sich um eine Distorsion am OSG (= Verstauchtes oberes Sprungelenk?) handelt. 
Habe eine Aircast Schiene und Schmerzmittel bekommen und der Fuß wurde mit Voltarensalbe am Gelenk eingeschmiert. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war kein Bluterguss erkennbar. 
Eben habe ich die Schiene gelöst um neue Voltarensalbe aufzutragen. Dabei sind mir zwei Blutergüsse aufgefallen (Bild folgt unten), die gestern bei der Behandlung noch nicht da waren und entsprechend da schon einige Zeit vergangen war seit dem Unfall. 
Habe ich nun die Aircast Schiene zu fest angehabt oder kann das auch während des Heilungsprozesses passieren?  gYCYCbV.jpg 
Eine weitere Frage: Kann ich Auto fahren mit der Schiene sofern es vom Gefühl her geht? Ist ja der Kupplungsfuß.

----------


## josie

Hallo Fnl!
Solche Blutergüße werden häufig erst später sichtbar, es könnte gut sein, daß da auch ein Band gerissen ist, das sieht man aber im Rö nicht und selbst wenn es so wäre, die Therapie ist die gleiche. 
Du solltest das Bein hochlagern, sonst wird es noch mehr anschwellen und kühlen. Je nachdem wie es mit den Schmerzen ist, könnte man auch Voltaren einnehmen.   

> Kann ich Auto fahren mit der Schiene sofern es vom Gefühl her geht? Ist ja der Kupplungsfuß.

 Davon würde ich dringend abraten, zumindest in den nächsten Tagen und versicherungstechnisch ist das eine "heikle" Angelegenheit, bei einem Unfall würde sie u.U. nicht zahlen, wenn das bekannt wird, daß das Bein nicht voll einsatzfähig war.

----------

